# Do you think dogs can be in bad moods and have bad days?



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

That is the question I got for everyone. 

Nismo has been cranky all day it seems. 

Do you think dogs are sometimes in a bad mood cause they dont feel good?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think they can have bad days just like us. I have seen my dogs get cranky when they don't get enough sleep lol.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

YES!! And certain breeds are more moody than others! Especially pitties and bullies because they are really very sensitive! LOL 

Is Nizmo being lethargic? Running a fever? Not eating? Not poo'ing? When one of mine has a cold or their allergies are bothering them, they get sort of cranky/run-down. My Justice had an absessed tooth (he has a weird birth defect that affected his face and teeth development) and he got SUPER cranky while he was ill with the infection. Some antibiotics and oral surgery (to the tune of $1600) later and he is back to being VERY happy! LOL I swear they know when we spend a big chunk of $$$ on them!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

He may not feel well... maybe the onset of something serious... maybe he's got an upset stomach or irritable bowels or something. Has he eaten/destroyed anything lately that may have not been fully digested or shouldn't have been ingested? Is there anything missing, like a remote control, cell phone, article of clothing or anything of the sort? Just a hunch...but he may be in pain or not feeling well for some reason, and this could be the initial sign/symptom to let you know. Exactly how is he behaving (guess I should've asked this first)?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

My EB is very moody, everyone notices lol. He acts like a jerk when he's grouchy, he turns his back on you, ignores toys, gives you stink eye lol.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> He may not feel well... maybe the onset of something serious... maybe he's got an upset stomach or irritable bowels or something. Has he eaten/destroyed anything lately that may have not been fully digested or shouldn't have been ingested? Is there anything missing, like a remote control, cell phone, article of clothing or anything of the sort? Just a hunch...but he may be in pain or not feeling well for some reason, and this could be the initial sign/symptom to let you know. Exactly how is he behaving (guess I should've asked this first)?


hes very cranky towards the kitten for the first time. it may be that since the kitten is getting bigger he's starting to see him as a threat now? but he has also still been playing with him.

he doesnt want anyone outside of me and my gf to pet him, when he's been seeing people from a little distance 75-100 feet away he kinda growls a low growl.

he had the sh**'s this morning. he hasnt eaten anything that could get lodged in him and not pass, tho he has been chewing on his rope and their are some ripped threads off of it.

we're still doing glucosimine pills that we started 3 weeks ago, 4 days ago i bumped him up to another half a pill.

um... monday mornings i give him a raw egg in his food bowl. (yesterday was monday)

thats all that i can think of at the moment.

thanks for everyones input, he was going to go play with my friends dog today, but in his current mood i dont think i'll still go through with that.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

How old is he now? 8 months or so? The changes in behavior can be hormonal, as they get older many pits become more easily agitated by other animals, and he could just be more protective of you now because of this as well, plus you guys recently moved right? He might still be a little unsure from the move, so he feels he has to be more on his guard. Perhaps if you give him some time and just reassure him, he will get back to normal.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> How old is he now? 8 months or so? The changes in behavior can be hormonal, as they get older many pits become more easily agitated by other animals, and he could just be more protective of you now because of this as well, plus you guys recently moved right? He might still be a little unsure from the move, so he feels he has to be more on his guard. Perhaps if you give him some time and just reassure him, he will get back to normal.


yeah hes about 9 months. those are good ideas i never thought of that. thanks for the insight. dog behavior is so interesting.


----------

